# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  KA-raitoja HSL-liikenteeseen?

## aulis

> Kuopion Liikenteen Scalat #97, #98, #102, #108 ja #109 ovat siis hiljattain siirtyneet Helsinkiin. Oulusta tulee ilmeisesti Kabuseja tilalle, tänään KL varikolle on rantautunut pinkkikeulat Koskilinjat #63 ja #70.


Saavatkohan nämä Scalat pitää siniset raitansa ja tuleeko Kuopion Liikenteen tilalle Helsingin Bussiliikenne? Olisi vissiin ensimmäistä kertaa HSL-liikenteessä KA-raitaisia autoja, jollei U-liikennettä lasketa.

----------


## Gulf

Eiköhän nämä teipata hsl väreihin tai sitten tulevat olemaan kokovalkoisina.

----------


## bernemi

> Eiköhän nämä teipata hsl väreihin tai sitten tulevat olemaan kokovalkoisina.


Osa näistä on jo laitettu HSL-väreihin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Saavatkohan nämä Scalat pitää siniset raitansa ja tuleeko Kuopion Liikenteen tilalle Helsingin Bussiliikenne? Olisi vissiin ensimmäistä kertaa HSL-liikenteessä KA-raitaisia autoja, jollei U-liikennettä lasketa.


HSL:n tilaamassa liikenteessä niitä raitoja ei ilmeisesti vielä ole ollut nähtävillä, mutta edeltäjien (HKL ja YTV) liikenteessä taas on. Muistin virkistämiseksi pari esimerkkiä vuosien takaa: Helsingin sisäisen liikenteen bussi ja seutuliikenteen bussi.

Esimerkkikuvien bussit oli kumpikin siirretty maakunnista pk-seudulle. Lisäksi Oy Liikenne Ab:n edelliseltä omistajalta KA-konserniin siirtyneistä busseista valtaosa maalattiin kuvissa näkyvään asuun. Episodi päättyi, kun Oy Liikenne Ab:n toiminta päätettiin ajaa alas, joskin saman konsernin alaisuudessa toiminut Lähilinjat jatkoi hieman erilaisella ilmeellä vielä hetken.

----------


## Makke93

Nuohan kaikki 5 Helsinkiin tulevaa bussia ovat paluumuuttajia.

savonjakeskisuomenbussit.fi kalustolistasta luntaten Scalat 97, 98, 102, 108 ja 109 ovat entiset Helb 1014, 1015, 615, 613 ja 614.

Saavatkohan ne vanhat kylkinumeronsa takaisin, vai numeroidaanko jotenkin muuten, jos numeroidaan uusiksi ollenkaan?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Saavatkohan ne vanhat kylkinumeronsa takaisin, vai numeroidaanko jotenkin muuten, jos numeroidaan uusiksi ollenkaan?


615 oli ainakin saanut saman numeron takaisin.

----------


## kallio843

#615 laitettiin ainakin tilaajaväreihin, otettanee käyttöön vasta syysliikenteen alkaessa.

----------

